# Console Text with ISO8859-1



## setti (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello,

My console text seems to be very poor when I try to use an ISO8859-1 charset (for french language) ! How can I get the same font quality like this encoded by ASCII ??? 

All the best


----------



## aragon (Aug 15, 2009)

Can you be more specific?  Maybe post a screenshot?

FreeBSD's console isn't very good with internationalisation.  For non-US ASCII characters we stick to X.


----------



## aragon (Aug 15, 2009)

BTW, better console internationalisation is being worked on.  These might interest you:

http://wiki.freebsd.org/SysconsUnicodeProject
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2009-July/009351.html


----------



## ohauer (Aug 16, 2009)

what is your setting in /etc/ttys ?
I have no problems with german umlauts and french files from a colleague with this setting.


```
file: /etc/rc.conf.local
font8x14="iso15-8x14"
font8x16="iso15-8x16"
font8x8="iso15-8x8"

# grep ttyv /etc/ttys
ttyv0 "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"   [B][color="Red"]cons25l1[/color][/B] on  secure
ttyv 1-8 same setting as ttyv0
```


----------

